
A layman's guide to understanding the Cloud - kislayverma
https://kislayverma.com/for-the-layman/for-the-layman-ep-2-what-is-the-cloud/
======
exabrial
The cloud is just someone else's computer in a data center in North Virgina.
You can sometimes rent software from them too.

~~~
k__
I think, the problem with the cloud is that it it's a whole automated network
of someone elses computers that employs some idiosyncratic tech to manage
them.

~~~
peterwwillis
I don't think it's a problem. Every complex system is really an automated
network of someone else's stuff employing some idiosyncratic tech to manage
it. Mass-produced textiles, highways, factory farming, bee hives, air
conditioners, coffee, rain. We don't always own the thing and don't always
have control over how it works. But we still get a lot of value out of it and
continue to use it.

------
arbhassan
Some links doesn't work on your website.

[https://kislayverma.com/programming/learning-react-
in-24-hou...](https://kislayverma.com/programming/learning-react-in-24-hours/)

~~~
kislayverma
Just fixed it. Sorry for that!

------
xellisx
I remember when the cloud represented the WAN.

------
Stierlitz
At the risk of being rendered totally invisible, I would have to point out
that you still have to hire-on techies to develop and maintain your apps in
the “cloud”. Not to mention the latency issues you would experience. That's
when you're required to re-install your local hardware to be run in a
hybrid/cloud solution. And having your “cloud” provider install edge/devices.
Finally you should ask yourself just how much money you are going to save by
moving to the “cloud”.

------
cpr
Good introduction, but the article warps time a bit to have IBM coming up with
virtual machines just in time to solve the cloud computing problem.

Virtual machines were first designed and built in the 1960s.

------
simonebrunozzi
> We’ve all heard of iCloud, AWS, cloud computing etc,

iCloud mixed with AWS. A cloud service for end users, vs cloud computing for
business.

You lost me there my man.

